# router type



## russell1071 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi I'm Russell and am about to buy a router for the first time but am in a pickle of what to buy . I wish to make gates for our house , beds for my daughter's and then a kennel for my dogs . These might sound ambitious but they are relatively simple designs . I have about 250 300 tops to spend . I have seen a dewalt and an ebaurer . Each have a 2000w motor but spec varies quite a bit . Can anyone please help me


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Russell.

We have a number of members in the UK who will most likely offer you some sage advice.


----------



## russell1071 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks James . Ive been reading loads and now in the process of buying some books to help . I never knew how much difference there was etc . This may take a week or 2 to decide I think . Soft Stuart , continuous speed eeyc . Oh weell I'll get there in the end


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

russell1071 said:


> HI have seen a dewalt and an ebaurer . Each have a 2000w motor but spec varies quite a bit . Can anyone please help me


Hi Russell

I have been using the big deWalts (DW625) and its' predecessors, the Elu MOF177e for well over 20 years now. The DW is an industrial machine and pretty much bulletproof. The Erbauer is a DIY quality machine which may or may not outlive its' 2 year warranty. I wouldn't bank on it having a long life. The choice is yours

If you are looking for an alternative you might want to look for the Hitachi M12VE which has been available as low as £170 recently. Hitachi, just like DW, Bosch, makita, etc is regarded as a "top line" brand


Regards

Phil


----------



## niceguy555 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am new to this woodworking 
Can anyone tell me if TNTcarbide router bits are any good 
or is the Mastercraft brand better
thanks


----------

